
Tech giants are building their own undersea fibre-optic networks - js2
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21730057-google-facebook-and-microsoft-want-more-control-over-internets-basic-infrastructure-tech
======
nn3
I wonder if the NSA has already tapped in.

Presumably Microsoft/Facebook are slightly less enthusiastic about willingly
giving them access than the old school telcos.

~~~
walrus01
this is why the USS Jimmy Carter exists. The NSA doesn't necessarily need
active cooperation to colocate equipment at cable landing station/adjacent to
the DWDM terminals.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Jimmy_Carter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Jimmy_Carter)

------
davidpelayo
"The whole concept of the telecom carrier as the provider of the network is
going to disappear". I personally doubt this will become true, at least in
Spain, whereas Telefonica has such a large market and influence, politically
and economically talking.

However, it's true this could lead to colosal changes on this market forward-
looking. Where are the governments in all this?

~~~
genkaos
Well, this cable was laid out by Telxius (a Telefónica Co.) So things are
changing.

------
severine
I can only think in paperclip terms right now, are they paying this with yomi,
creat, ops, clips, or still plain $$$?

------
immutable_ai
So net neutrality applies to their networks too right?

~~~
subway
If they were offering transit services as a common carrier, and enjoyed the
associated protections, absolutely.

